# Which hardener to add to Rustoleum paint



## outdoorfan

I've got the Rustoleum enamel paint, and I've read over and over how people usually mix a hardener into it. Question is, which hardener, how much, and are they any special instructions I should know about? 

Painting my plow and mount frame (rolling and brushing...no spraying).


----------



## adksnowo

I don't know if it works for Rustoleum but Tractor Supply carries Valspar tractor paint and has a hardener for it. The truck & trailer paint TSC used to carry is much better than the tractor paint that seems to be all they carry now.


----------



## TJS

Any Acrylic Enamel Hardener will work. I have used a product called "The Wet Look". You can get hardeners on ebay pretty cheap. Use enamel reducer too, and not what is states on the rustoleum can. I mixed 8 parts paint/2 parts reducer/1 part hardener.
T.J.


----------



## outdoorfan

TJS;1330300 said:


> Any Acrylic Enamel Hardener will work. I have used a product called "The Wet Look". You can get hardeners on ebay pretty cheap. Use enamel reducer too, and not what is states on the rustoleum can. I mixed 8 parts paint/2 parts reducer/1 part hardener.
> T.J.


I can get the hardener at the local auto parts store, but it's much cheaper at Fleet Farm. The stuff at FF is also Valspar.

Question, why the reducer? Is it because you're spraying it on? I'm rolling/brushing it on.

Thanks


----------



## TJS

outdoorfan;1330339 said:


> I can get the hardener at the local auto parts store, but it's much cheaper at Fleet Farm. The stuff at FF is also Valspar.
> 
> Question, why the reducer? Is it because you're spraying it on? I'm rolling/brushing it on.
> 
> Thanks


Yes I was talking spray gun.


----------

